# Austin Texas



## srhodes (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, I'm currently living in Australia & plan to move to Austin, Texas early next year with my husband & 3 young children. Is there anyone out there living in Austin who i could bombard with questions?? Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

srhodes said:


> Hi, I'm currently living in Australia & plan to move to Austin, Texas early next year with my husband & 3 young children. Is there anyone out there living in Austin who i could bombard with questions?? Thanks.


Welcome to Texas! It is a different ball game!
We have several posters from Austin so bring on the questions.


----------



## srhodes (Jun 30, 2014)

*Schools*

Hi
can anyone tell me when children start school in Austin? I will have an 8yr, 7yr & 5yr old when we arrive early next year, (the 5 yr old doesn't turn 5 until Dec 2014).
Also any good family areas that we should look at?
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The school district is probably your best source of information regarding enrollment questions. ttp://www.austinisd.org/schools


----------



## srhodes (Jun 30, 2014)

thanks, the website looks useful


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As far as location is concerned - please consider your husband's commute! Cities in Texas are sprawled out and traffic can be cruel.


----------



## mlj84 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Srhodes! Glad you decided on the great state of Texas. Austin is the home of the board of education. I live in Dallas but if I could answer any questions please feel free to let me know.


----------



## granditaly (Apr 27, 2012)

I moved from Ireland to austin Tx 5 years ago. The city had been growing a lot during the past 5 years and so cost of living (housing). Still cheap compared to other Us cities. Austin in cute, hot long summers and great music.
A good school district will dictate where you will live.


----------



## srhodes (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement! When i know more, i'm sure i'll have 101 Qs to ask!


----------



## rukie1984 (Oct 4, 2014)

twostep said:


> Welcome to Texas! It is a different ball game!
> We have several posters from Austin so bring on the questions.


I live in Austin, Texas. It is not my native state (I am from California), but I have lived here since 2005. You can ask me anything you like. However, you should know that I do not have children. I do, however, know when schools start/end (varies slightly by district) and also have a fair amount of knowledge regarding public schools in Austin. I have also lived in and have knowledge of the very many "neighborhoods" or "areas" of Austin (for a relatively small city, you would be surprised how many times we break it up into different areas--North, North Central, North East, Downtown, West, Northwest, South, Southeast, Southwest, etc etc!!). I have lived here long enough to be able to answer most of your questions if you should need 

Ruthie


----------



## shortcols (Jan 12, 2015)

I lived in Austin for a while before moving to New York. I loved the city but be prepared for long HOT summers, they can be brutal.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mlj84 said:


> Hi Srhodes! Glad you decided on the great state of Texas. Austin is the home of the board of education. I live in Dallas but if I could answer any questions please feel free to let me know.


Hello neighbor)))


----------



## Chend187 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Native Austinite*

Welcome to Austin. School starts in early September, they get a winter break in Decemeber til Jan 4th. School gets out in Early June.

As far as areas to live, the options are limitless! Austin is very safe but can be very very pricey depending upon the area. 

Westlake is beautiful - Hill country, deer and lots of trees. Its expensive, think Dell Computers..because he lives there.
Huge homes conservative views.

Downtown-Hip condos, not suitable for kids
Allandale, hyde park, crestview- Best family neighborhood closest to downtown. Prices are decent homes are a bit smaller as they were built in the 50's.

East side- Hipster, art cool , California nation, coffee shops out the wahzoo
Clarskville- More expensive portland, adorable craftman style homes close to downtown whole foods and has great schools (Where I grew up)
Tarrytown- Same school district as Clarskville but not as hippy more conservative family homes. Lots lots lots of families here.

South Austin- Cool area with lots of eco friendly people.Go hug some trees and drink organic coffee.

I hope this helps  Hyde park and clarksville are my absolutely favorite parts of Austin. If you need to live outside in the 'burbs check out Round Rock, Cedar Park or Stiener Ranch.

Enjoy the city everyone here is so nice!


----------



## English (May 7, 2011)

I'll be moving to the hill country (Burnet) not far from Austin initially but hope to move closer to Austin (maybe Georgetown) not too long after. I haven a 5 mth old. Got to learn how all the schooling etc works out there :s


----------



## lintexas (Feb 11, 2015)

*Austin*



srhodes said:


> Hi, I'm currently living in Australia & plan to move to Austin, Texas early next year with my husband & 3 young children. Is there anyone out there living in Austin who i could bombard with questions?? Thanks.



Hi y'all! Glad you are moving to Austin. What questions do you have that I could help you with? Austin is a great city for music events and great family times. So many wonderful things here - including the great Texas Longhorns at the University of Texas. Just let me know and I will be happy to send you tons of information about Austin. :welcome:


----------

